# Ostarine



## Delboy GLA (Oct 23, 2012)

Anyone used it with decent results?

Are there really no sides at the reccomended dose of 12.5mg?

The shutdown off gear scares me hence why I've stayed natty, but this stuff has logs of some reasonable gains and zero sides, any real world reviews on UK-M?

Cheers


----------



## Delboy GLA (Oct 23, 2012)

bump


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Unless you only run it at a Low dose for 4 weeks it will suppress you and you will need a pct...

Either way long or short cycle If your going to do it you might as just take anavar instead... its the same in terms of being less suppressive than other steroids, but works better lol.


----------



## Delboy GLA (Oct 23, 2012)

Poke said:


> Unless you only run it at a Low dose for 4 weeks it will suppress you and you will need a pct...
> 
> Either way long or short cycle If your going to do it you might as just take anavar instead... its the same in terms of being less suppressive than other steroids, but works better lol.


Shutdown on var aswell tho obviously?


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

If I remember correctly, at a dose of 3mg there was no suppression and results were still achieved


----------



## Delboy GLA (Oct 23, 2012)

Cronus said:


> If I remember correctly, at a dose of 3mg there was no suppression and results were still achieved


That's the study that floats about and general consensous is a max dose 12.5mg for bodybuilding purposes.

Shutdown seems to come about around 20-30mg doses.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Delboy GLA said:


> Shutdown on var aswell tho obviously?


Yeh but only roughly the same Osterine will... just depends how much of a dose you use and how long you run it for


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2013)

Delboy GLA said:


> Anyone used it with decent results?
> 
> Are there really no sides at the reccomended dose of 12.5mg?
> 
> ...


 Bear in mind that although Ostarine looks very promising and is being used a lot it has yet to be approved for human use. May well be fine, on the face of it seems it will likely become a pharmaceutical drug but it could still be abandoned if they discover it upregulates cancer genes 3000% or shortens life expectancy by 20 years. Its a risk you take with these Sarms at the mo tbh.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

any steroid or SARM taken at a dose to give decent muscle gains will eventually suppress the HPTA


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> any steroid or SARM taken at a dose to give decent muscle gains will eventually suppress the HPTA


Paul what do you think about the claims that it clear's androgen receptor's? Valid and useful for this?

Cheers


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

Delboy GLA said:


> That's the study that floats about and general consensous is a max dose 12.5mg for bodybuilding purposes.
> 
> Shutdown seems to come about around 20-30mg doses.


I ran it at those doses alongside Nolva/Clomid in PCT a while back and my bloods post PCT showed that it didn't have any additional suppressive effects when run alongside the Serms.

Have also subsequently ran it standalone, didn't feel any shutdown effects but wasn't able to get bloods to absolutely confirm this.

As Pscarb, it will eventually cause suppression, but the data/user feedback suggests its more on an individual basis. Some have been suppressed in shorter periods whereas others haven't.



RS86 said:


> Bear in mind that although Ostarine looks very promising and is being used a lot it has yet to be approved for human use. May well be fine, on the face of it seems it will likely become a pharmaceutical drug but it could still be abandoned if they discover it upregulates cancer genes 3000% or shortens life expectancy by 20 years. Its a risk you take with these Sarms at the mo tbh.


I feel a bit safer on this front with Ostarine as unlike other research chems, this isn't an entirely new compound in that it is derived from the same chemical structure as base androgen/anti-androgens, in the same way as all AAS are modifications of the testosterone molecule



Bad Alan said:


> Paul what do you think about the claims that it clear's androgen receptor's? Valid and useful for this?
> 
> Cheers


First time I've heard of this (and I did a lot of in-depth research on it before deciding to use it). Probably just bro-science.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2013)

Bad Alan said:


> Paul what do you think about the claims that it clear's androgen receptor's? Valid and useful for this?
> 
> Cheers


 They don't become saturated (asides from 19nors such as Tren or Deca having a high binding affinity). Your body is constantly regenerating and creating new receptors.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bad Alan said:


> Paul what do you think about the claims that it clear's androgen receptor's? Valid and useful for this?
> 
> Cheers


I think it is Tosh....and to be was probably thought up by some idiot who wanted to sound intelligent


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> I think it is Tosh....and to be was probably thought up by some idiot who wanted to sound intelligent


Haha thanks Paul, you're a refreshing source of honesty !


----------



## Delboy GLA (Oct 23, 2012)

Basically do gear then lol.

I just thot it might have had benefits without the shutdown but sounds like it's gonna do it anyway.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Delboy GLA said:


> Basically do gear then lol.
> 
> I just thot it might have had benefits without the shutdown but sounds like it's gonna do it anyway.


i do believe that Osterine has real potential for gains with little to no side effects and the shutdown etc should be minimum, in my opinion it is worth a try rather than jump straight into gear what can you lose??


----------



## Delboy GLA (Oct 23, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> i do believe that Osterine has real potential for gains with little to no side effects and the shutdown etc should be minimum, in my opinion it is worth a try rather than jump straight into gear what can you lose??


I just don't want to go down the heavier route of AAS & running cycles and PCT.

Pro-hormones aswell are open to the same deal as basically my understanding is there just legal gear anyway.

Ostarine sounded interesting because of the fact it was mild gains very anabolic not androgenic etc.

Could I get away with a short run of it and use erase/triazole with DAA as an OTC PCT just to be safe?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

mate no one can tell you anything about what you can get away with try the drug and log your progress any issues will not be huge and mother nature will sort them in time


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Are there legal legitimate sources of ostarine? (emphasis here on "legal legitimate" so as not to get banned..)


----------



## Delboy GLA (Oct 23, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> mate no one can tell you anything about what you can get away with try the drug and log your progress any issues will not be huge and mother nature will sort them in time


Cheers for the advice mate.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Delboy GLA said:


> Cheers for the advice mate.


Delboy, did you ever run this?


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> Delboy, did you ever run this?


 He took the plunge in the end and ran Test P.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/264849-10-days-out-ukbff-scottish-mens-physique.html


----------



## 222 (Feb 7, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> any steroid or SARM taken at a dose to give decent muscle gains will eventually suppress the HPTA


 @Pscarb What are your thoughts on hairloss with ostarine, i have read on some places that even think it would help prevent hairloss. ( on the head im talking about?

cheers!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

222 said:


> @Pscarb What are your thoughts on hairloss with ostarine, i have read on some places that even think it would help prevent hairloss. ( on the head im talking about?
> 
> cheers!


i have no opinion on that as i did not find it an issue, but then i do not find hairless with any drug and issue as it does not happen to me


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

222 said:


> @Pscarb What are your thoughts on hairloss with ostarine, i have read on some places that even think it would help prevent hairloss. ( on the head im talking about?
> 
> cheers!


I did a 12 weeker on Ostarine @15mg ED. No hair loss in the slightest, but then judging by both sides of my family I doubt that I'm susceptible to it anyway,of course predisposition to it being a major factor with any compound that can potentially cause hair loss.

My results were decent, bulked through for 7 weeks and gained around 1lb of mostly muscle each week. Then got ill which lasted for a few weeks, still kept running it and retained muscle throughout inactivity eating at maintenance. Strength went up, was actually stronger on everything after the 3 week break.

Wouldn't run it again, purely because I hate the way it made me feel; lethargic, no sex drive, no motivation to train - normally I could quite happily shag several times a day every day and always looking forward to training, so the Ostarine definitely affected me. Running M-Sten and EPI now and I'm back to my old self.


----------



## M1chael (Oct 13, 2006)

Ostarine wrecks your immune system. Stay away at any preconditions of immunedeficiency


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

M1chael said:


> Ostarine wrecks your immune system. Stay away at any preconditions of immunedeficiency


Have you got a source/link for that info mate, really intrigued?


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

Currently been running ostarine for 3 weeks now and just upped the dose to 30mg everyday.

,but still not feeling any effect as of.yet


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

Finished the bottle ended up running 30mg ed. Didn't get any side effects at all. It may have helped retain muscles mass on a cal deficit , but I can honestly say I never 'felt' anything like I knew I was taking them


----------



## VeneCZ (May 30, 2014)

Anyone has tried Olympus Labs Ostarine? I'm just curious about the quality of the product as well as your feedbacks on it. Got one bottle and thinking about running it 25mg ED.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

On it now just 10mg but feels legit, gained 1kg whilst dieting and running some other bits.


----------



## VeneCZ (May 30, 2014)

Dazzza said:


> On it now just 10mg but feels legit, gained 1kg whilst dieting and running some other bits.


How long do u run it so far and what are the "bits" if u dont mind me asking?


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

VeneCZ said:


> How long do u run it so far and what are the "bits" if u dont mind me asking?


So far 20 days in, but aiming for a good 12 weeks on it.

As for the other bits.

Xi-kt

Ep1c

Alphamax

Getting lots of roid accusations so stuff is working really well.


----------



## VeneCZ (May 30, 2014)

How much does it usually take to kick in?

Thanks


----------



## Faktalay (Mar 13, 2014)

VeneCZ said:


> Anyone has tried Olympus Labs Ostarine? I'm just curious about the quality of the product as well as your feedbacks on it. Got one bottle and thinking about running it 25mg ED.


I have used OL osta in my second cycle. It was a good cycle 20 mg ed for 8 weeks. I run Clomid in PCT for 4 weeks. And my testesteron was 39 four weeks after PCT. Pre cycle testesteron was 18.5 , normal range is 7-30.

I gained 6 pounds of LBM . I would run it again. It helped my strength as well.


----------



## bayliss (Aug 12, 2010)

finsihed a 8 week cycle just before christmas last year. 20mg a day for 6 weeks.gained 3kg,keept it all.no pct. used brawn o-bol


----------



## boaty (Dec 29, 2014)

VeneCZ said:


> How much does it usually take to kick in?
> 
> Thanks


U feel it from day 1. No strength gain from it. It's very good for cutting cycles. and if taken 1mg per body weight in kilos it will not shut you down.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

I used it and im still recovering from the ACIDREFLUX it caused...it screwed my stomach up something rotten.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

boaty said:


> U feel it from day 1. No strength gain from it. It's very good for cutting cycles. and if taken 1mg per body weight in kilos it will not shut you down.


You sure about that.........


----------



## boaty (Dec 29, 2014)

Dazzza said:


> You sure about that.........


I've used them for duration of 28 days with proper training and diet. at 20mg per day. Only side was suppression.


----------



## VeneCZ (May 30, 2014)

boaty said:


> I've used them for duration of 28 days with proper training and diet. at 20mg per day. Only side was suppression.


That means you weigh 20 kgs, where you from? Somalia?


----------



## boaty (Dec 29, 2014)

VeneCZ said:


> That means you weigh 20 kgs, where you from? Somalia?


1mg per 10 kilos. Thanks Sherlock. I haven't pulled the number out of my rare end. It was in a study. Before u ask me to find that for u, make ur lazy ass useful and do it urself


----------



## VeneCZ (May 30, 2014)

boaty said:


> 1mg per 10 kilos. Thanks Sherlock. I haven't pulled the number out of my rare end. It was in a study. Before u ask me to find that for u, make ur lazy ass useful and do it urself


the thing is I didn't ask you anything. Before leaving insulting comments, learn to type.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

boaty said:


> I've used them for duration of 28 days with proper training and diet. at 20mg per day. Only side was suppression.


More the dosing you suggested


----------



## boaty (Dec 29, 2014)

Dazzza said:


> More the dosing you suggested


Yes. I had a hard suppression within a week, experienced testicular atrophy all in week 1. Then I started supplementing DAA, ZMA, and added hot sauce, ginger, turmeric to my diet. It helped with my libido and recovery. Why did I take those stuff in particular, I found numerous scientific studies that supported their benefits in raising natural testosterone level.


----------

